# Motorcycle helmet for cycling?



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

In light of today's unfortunate news, it got me thinking about helmets. Do any of you all wear a motorcycle helmet instead of a bike helmet? As I've gotten older, I've pretty much lost the "risk gene" (I used to do gainers when I was 10, but I won't even try a flip now). The way I see it, you have much greater protection this way.

I realize for most the discomfort would outweigh the risk, but I am very tolerant of being uncomfortable for long periods of time, so with that in mind, I can't think of any disadvantages for not getting one.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Too hot

Besides, most likely the rest of your body is going to be trashed anyway in a severe accident - the bicycle helmet will help a bit - a motorcycle helmet may help a bit more, but I doubt it.


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

Hmm... the heat is a bit of a factor. I wonder if a ski helmet would work better? Considering most deaths in cycling are due to head injuries, I have to disagree about the trashed body comment. I'd still rather be paralyzed than dead.


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

While I realize this thread, like many of my others, has a lot of joke potential, please try and refrain. I don't think Weylandt's death is funny at all, and it's a serious question.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

you gonna wear leathers, too?


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

Oxtox said:


> you gonna wear leathers, too?


If we are doing that then you ought to get the back brace as well. Oh yeah, Leatt has the new neck braces for bicycles. Sorry to all the weight weenies, those braces weigh anywhere from 550g to 850g +/- 50g


----------



## fsdork (Mar 29, 2009)

As others have said, heat would definitely be an issue. I truly think you'd get a better return on investment wearing body armor, in all seriousness.


----------



## konradprz (Apr 7, 2011)

I think that it would hurt your neck and you would get very soar


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

This actually has potential for the commuter.

<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzMDUwMDQwNjQzNDMmcHQ9MTMwNTAwNDA2ODM*NSZwPTQwNDI1MSZkPSZnPTImbz*5MjRlYTQyNjczMDI*Yjg2YmFl/NjM*NjQyYmJmYzRjMCZvZj*w.gif" />


----------



## R3 Sloth (Mar 25, 2010)

Motorcycle helmet would get so hot and STINKY, did I mention stinky? My bike helmets need a wash every few rides so I can only imagine what a full-on motorcycle helmet would be like. You'd probably add two pounds of weight with the sweat adsorption alone.

I think the helmet airbag is a great idea. If the technology is there, let's get them on the road.


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999 (Apr 22, 2011)

i would never wear the airbag.... espically on the mtn bike taking curbs and such be too afraid it would go off


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

A DH helmet (which is at least lighter and vented) would probably make more sense.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Dont live your life in fear. Take the necessary precautions like wearing a helmet but thats where I will draw the line.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

A full face helmet might help in some wrecks.. or the added weight might snap your neck. The position road cyclists ride in would not be a comfortable one with a full face helmet.. Just imagine all the neck pain.


----------



## ggggggg123 (Apr 16, 2011)

When I purchased a full face motorcycle helmet I was on my bike (bicycle) and there was no place to store it, so I wore it for a 1 mile ride home. Terrible idea! The visibility was awful, no peripheral vision, and they are heavy. Motorcycles have rear view mirrors, you just turn your head a little bit to check blind spots. And you're in the middle of the lane. 

The need to see is completely different on a bicycle. Maybe the little vespa helmets are better, but I think they would also block your vision.

So my vote is definitely no.


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Apr 29, 2011)

Definitely no. I don't even wear a motorcycle helmet on my motorcycle sometimes! Even the nice ones (I have Shoei) are much too heavy and restricting for a bicycle. The main reason I would think to wear one is to stop bugs from getting in my eyes.

Interestingly enough I wear a bicycle helmet every time I ride. Maybe I shouldn't cause I disagree with Xcelerate, I would much rather be dead than paralyzed.


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

That airbag helmet is one of the coolest things I've ever seen! It seems after some comments from those of you that have actually worn motorcycles helmets that it would not be ideal for cycling and could in fact be more dangerous because of the limited visibility. I still feel like there's got to be an effective solution for those who would like increased protection in exchange for some minor discomfort.

"I disagree with Xcelerate, I would much rather be dead than paralyzed."

This surprises me, but to each their own. The fact that we don't have droves of paralyzed people committing suicide is a testament to me of the will to be alive. I'm not sure since I've never been in the position, but I would think there are many paralyzed people that still enjoy life very much.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Xcelerate said:


> I can't think of any disadvantages for not getting one.


does it not seem odd to you that, of the zillions of cyclists, there are approximately ZERO that are using moto headgear.

this should probably be a small indication that this particular idea lacks merit for a variety of reasons.

but, to gather some empirical evidence, use one for six months and report back to us on how it works for you.


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

You took that quote out of contest. I said that after I mentioned the exclusion of discomfort. For 99.999% of the cycling population, a motorcycle helmet is going to be too uncomfortable.

Besides, if you read a little further, you'd see that I already changed my mind because of the other factors mentioned.


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Apr 29, 2011)

Xcelerate said:


> "I disagree with Xcelerate, I would much rather be dead than paralyzed."
> 
> This surprises me, but to each their own. The fact that we don't have droves of paralyzed people committing suicide is a testament to me of the will to be alive. I'm not sure since I've never been in the position, but I would think there are many paralyzed people that still enjoy life very much.


Yeah. I am just so active now, if I was confined to a chair or something for the rest of my life I would literally go insane. 

I think the airbag helmet think is a good idea in theory, but hard to put into practice. Depending on the trigger it could go off when you simply fall over at a stop or if you drop it while not even wearing it. That would get expensive.

The ones I have seen before for motorcycles are jackets that inflate. You have to anchor it to the handlebars or another part of the bike and it inflates if you get thrown from the bike. Again, bad if you forget it is attached and accidentally just set it off.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

I started with a motorcycle helmet for cycling but it got really sweaty and gross 

I eventually swapped my bike for a motorcycle and that really helped my century ride times and solved my sweating problem


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*yes, good idea actually.*

a full-face helmet on a bicycle is an excellent idea. Especially getting from one bar to the next.



Xcelerate said:


> I can't think of any disadvantages for not getting one.


your beer keeps hitting the face-guard part.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hollywood said:



> a full-face helmet on a bicycle is an excellent idea. Especially getting from one bar to the next.
> 
> 
> 
> your beer keeps hitting the face-guard part.



Damn rookie, that's what those bendy straws are for!


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*risks*



Xcelerate said:


> In light of today's unfortunate news, it got me thinking about helmets. Do any of you all wear a motorcycle helmet instead of a bike helmet? As I've gotten older, I've pretty much lost the "risk gene" (I used to do gainers when I was 10, but I won't even try a flip now). The way I see it, you have much greater protection this way.
> 
> I realize for most the discomfort would outweigh the risk, but I am very tolerant of being uncomfortable for long periods of time, so with that in mind, I can't think of any disadvantages for not getting one.


Cyclings has some inherant risks. You are out on the road with heavy and fast moving cars. Some of those drivers are texting, drunk, or just hate cyclsits. Those of us that ride accept those risks and we always hope that nothjing bad happens. While a motorcycle helmet would probably add protection there would be many drawbacks. One of those drawbacks would be the ridicule you would face from otheres. It it not inconceivable that this could make you a targetr of harssment from mototists which may ultimately make this less safe.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Motorcycle helmets are overkill and you'd risk breaking your neck at such a high impact. If the helmet had a Formula 1 neck brace, you wouldn't be able to look around as much as you needed. 

As others stated, there are risks. It's easy to over-react with Weylandt's death, but no need to live in fear. It's a little unnerving when a pro does this because they spend more time on the bike than most of us would do in 10-20 lifetimes.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> a full-face helmet on a bicycle is an excellent idea. Especially getting from one bar to the next.
> 
> 
> 
> your beer keeps hitting the face-guard part.


I was waiting for this to show up.


----------



## Hood Ormanent (Apr 1, 2011)

DaveG said:


> Cyclings has some inherant risks. You are out on the road with heavy and fast moving cars. Some of those drivers are texting, drunk, or just hate cyclsits. Those of us that ride accept those risks and we always hope that nothjing bad happens. While a motorcycle helmet would probably add protection there would be many drawbacks. One of those drawbacks would be the ridicule you would face from otheres. It it not inconceivable that this could make you a targetr of harssment from mototists which may ultimately make this less safe.


I agree with Dave. I don't think a motocycle helmet is a good idea on the road bike. The added weight plus couldn't it heat up your head to the point of making you dizzy? That would be the last thing you'd want while riding in traffic!

But the hard exterior might actually come in handy if a motorist threw something at you ! lol


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Xcelerate said:


> In light of today's unfortunate news, it got me thinking about helmets. Do any of you all wear a motorcycle helmet instead of a bike helmet? As I've gotten older, I've pretty much lost the "risk gene" (I used to do gainers when I was 10, but I won't even try a flip now). The way I see it, you have much greater protection this way.
> 
> I realize for most the discomfort would outweigh the risk, but I am very tolerant of being uncomfortable for long periods of time, so with that in mind, I can't think of any disadvantages for not getting one.


I think the real question is: what has caused you to think that cycling is so dangerous that it always requires a bike helmet let alone a motorcycle helmet?

Do you feel the same way when you're taking a bath, a pedestrian on the street, or riding in a car? They also have a very slight risk of head injury.

I guess I'm just kind of fed up with the horrible misconception that cycling is dangerous and that people are at a meaningful risk of a head injury. Sure, there's a risk, but, in my opinion, it is no more meaningful a risk as the other activities I mentioned.


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, I do in fact wear a helmet while walking around and taking a bath. You got a problem with it?


----------



## cbk57 (Aug 12, 2009)

There are inherent risks in cycling. I don't think we can change some of those risks. If you crash on a fast descent it may be fatal no matter what you do. Unfortunately a friend of mine died this time last year when were ridding down a mountain road. I have tried to make some changes in the interest of safety, I now wear a road ID, keep a good life policy that sort of thing. But you have to ask yourself is it worth it? I thought about quitting but I just can't imagine not being able to ride. I ride my trainer now more in the evenings and I do not ride down mountain roads with the sun at my back. Everyone has to weigh the risks for themselves. If you really think you need a motorcycle helmet maybe road biking is not for you.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

Well, if worse comes to worse, you'll still look good in an open casket.:cryin:


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I had this thought also but I think it would be going over board. As for smell the liners are made of wicking material and some also are anti-bacterial and they can be removed and washed. Full helmets have venting and the amount can be controlled. As for the weight yes they are heavier but some are less than 3# When riding a crotch rocket you are bent over just about like when riding a bicycle. So you could adapt, but.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

cbk57 said:


> ...I have tried to make some changes in the interest of safety, I now wear a road ID, keep a good life policy that sort of thing. .


Of course those things don't have anything to do with "safety". Not bad ideas, but do not improve safety.



cbk57 said:


> ... If you really think you need a motorcycle helmet maybe road biking is not for you.


Exactly, right on.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I skipped the thread, but:

They make full-face bicycle helmets that aren't so freaking heavy compared to a motorcycle. With that being said, I don't think anything will stop a 66ft fall onto concrete.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

iliveonnitro said:


> I skipped the thread, but:
> 
> They make full-face bicycle helmets that aren't so freaking heavy compared to a motorcycle. With that being said, I don't think anything will stop a 66ft fall onto concrete.


By "They" I believe you mean Met... the Parrachute










To be honest though, if you're going fast down hill (just like the pro's do) and if you hit something the wrong way like Wouter did- no amount of protection will help keep you alive.* Most of us don't ever ride that fast so I'd say that by simply wearing a normal helmet (or even a Parrachute) you'd be better off maintaining a lower speed on the flat, up hill and down hill. *So just apply the brakes*. QED.

* Although this 'might' prevent paralysis. But again, designed for the MotoX & DH. You'd still suffer with chronic neck/shoulder pain just trying to maintain even an upright position on your road bike


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

if you go with a full faced helmet, you have more of a chance to crash due to unseen objects. idk if anyone said this before but its the truth if ya think about it


----------

